# TV having vertical lines on display.



## Allensamm (Jan 28, 2021)

My TV has been showing these weird lines on the screen since today. Before, these lines used to come occasionally and would disappear soon. Now it is permanently present. It is a Samsung 40 inch LED TV.







Help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would check if it still under warranty I don’t think a average person going to be able to fix it


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

not good, you can try resetting the tv to factory and see if it helps but most likely, it is time for a new one or get it repaired under warranty. Also, you can try disconnecting everything that is attached to the tv and see if it helps.


----------

